# My nameless piranha



## bmk (Jan 23, 2006)

hey guys 
just wanted to know if anyone could id my piranha . i bought it at big als in whitby,ontario, and it was labelled as a sanchezi piranha and i was just wondering if they were right because they didn't know much about it ,


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Certainly could be a sanchezi. I dont see any bars.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i don't see belly schutes, looks like an irritan but an irritan doesnt have a dark tail border. Looking on opefe at serra's it looks a lot like s. gibbus but from what i understand thats a pretty rare fish so i don't know, doesnt like a sanchezi to me but it may be because of the picture.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dont look like a sanchezi... maybe a Compressus ?


----------



## bmk (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks guys for the info i will take some more pictures tonight and post them for you guys to decide ... when i bought it it was labelled s.sanchezi but it also said " Rare " in big letters .. i paid $34.99 cnd for him


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Sorry don't think it's a sanchezi. Just my 2 cents worth!

Jay


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It appears to me the fish is probably S. compressus not S. sanchezi. The tail is not formed right for S. sanchezi at that size. I cleaned up the image. Not S. sanchezi.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that is what I was thinking...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I think this ID is done.


----------

